# Compressed tunnel



## LoZio (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all
 I would like to know if it is possible using gif (don't think having read docs...) or something other to setup a tunnel that is compressed but not enciphered (like using openvpn).
Any ideas?
Bye


----------



## aragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes.  Have a look at ports/net/vtun.


----------

